# Always having to reconnect my instances in Vienna Ensemble Pro... Normal? You too?



## musicisum (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi there,

I have a typical master / slave setup with two macs (one macbook pro, master, one mac pro, slave).

All works fine on my slave when I save my templates in Vienna Ensemble Pro Server. They load with all the instruments, samples and midi channels.


But when I close my projects in my DAW (on my master) and I re-open them at some point, it's always the same mess:

The instances are not connected anymore. *So I reconnect them. One by one.*


I have following IP adresses: 

192.168.2.7 for my master
255.255.255.0 sub net

192.168.2.9 for my slave
255.255.255.0 sub net


Do you have the same problem? Is it normal? Or is there an auto-connect kind of feature?


----------



## musicisum (Mar 28, 2020)

*By the way, I have one single eLicenser USB Key which is plugged into my slave. Not on my master macbook, that's why there is written "DEMO" on the top left corner. Maybe it has something to do with this? I would have to buy another eLicenser USB Key then.


----------



## MoeWalsaad (Mar 29, 2020)

I don't think the Demo issue and instances connections are linked.

I have the second problem, and spoke about it here:





VEPro7 - After update cannot recognize server


Hello, After I updated VEPro7 to 7.0.954, Cubase 10 is unable to recognize VEPro servers/instances. (locally) However, if I open an old (Cubase+VEP) Template, the server is recognized and all seem okay at first, but If I want to create a new VEPro instance in Cubase, the server cannot be seen...




vi-control.net





I contacted the support and they insisted that there is something must be blocking the network connection, a firewall or antivirus or some settings.
I disabled all my firewall settings and antivirus, I couldn't figure the reasons.
I failed and they failed me. It's been months and I'm living now with reconnecting my instances manually each session.

I'm following.


----------



## UDun (Mar 29, 2020)

Did you try to click on 'Vienna Ensemble Pro 7' in the plugin window you showed ? There is an option 'Reconnect All'. It doesn't always work but maybe it will for you.


----------



## muk (Mar 29, 2020)

Following. For me existing project do connect fine. But if I open a new instance of VE Pro, it does not find any instances. I always have to type the IP manually to connect to the VE Pro Server. Not as large a problem as yours, but still a bit inconvenient and not ideal.


----------

